# Mine completely locked up



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So I tried to watch something on Hulu the other day and it completely locked up the TiVo Stream 4K. I launched the app and picked my profile, but as soon as it started to load the thumbnails it crawled to a halt. I tried hitting the Home and TiVo buttons to exit the app, but nothing worked. I even let it just sit for a couple minutes to see if it would recover but it didn't. So I have to unplug it and allow it to reboot. After that the Hulu app worked just fine.

This is the first time I've seen an app on a streaming device like this (other than a TiVo Mini) actually take down the whole OS. I've seen the apps themselves crash and stall on other platforms, but you can always just exit to the home screen and manually kill the app to recover. Seems like bad design to allow a single app to completely crash the whole OS.


----------



## schatham (Mar 17, 2007)

This happened to me also. I had to unplug it. I forget what I was using, I think I was in the play store looking for apps.


----------



## foghorn2 (May 4, 2004)

Yep, happens here too, but never happens on the AirTV Mini 4K, same hardware.

And on Vudu

I know IM a broken record, but theres layers of crap on the Tivo device. I suspect its spying and sending data back somewhere.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

foghorn2 said:


> I know IM a broken record, but theres layers of crap on the Tivo device. I suspect its spying and sending data back somewhere.


that's what I'm worried about too. The fact it's constantly uploading a decent amount of data worries me. Can anyone trace theirs down to see where it's uploading too? Maybe their manufacture in China did this without tivo knowing ....


----------



## siratfus (Oct 3, 2008)

Count me in. Locked up today during Plex. Could not go back home to FORCE STOP. Had to pull power and replug. Hopefully they sort this out.


----------



## Narkul (Nov 7, 2004)

Mine locked up the hardest running CBS All Access this morning, it froze so hard I had difficulty pulling out the usb cable.


----------

